# Is a golf R worth the money?



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I was considering buying myself a gti and I noticed there are several used Golf R's for sale. There are 4 used 2016's within 75 miles of me for about $37k. 
The gti I would buy has to have the plaid interior and a manual transmission. I can get one for about $28k. I know you get all wheel drive and 296 horsepower with the R which is very appealing for me but can I make a gti just as fast and save a few thousand? 
could you please share your experience with either of these cars and the pros and cons? 
Thank you.


----------



## BMPR324me (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm biased since I purchased an R, but I think it comes down to whether you want all-wheel drive, and whether having a warranty is important to you. Keep in mind that while you can easily tune a GTI to have similar power to a R, you likely will void your power train warranty in doing so. My advice is drive both and see what makes you happy. Ultimately the question of if it is worth it can only be answere by you.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The Mk7 R is at a higher level in every way compared to the Mk7 GTI.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're planning on plaid sets and manual transmission it sounds like you'd be getting the GTI S model. I think if you shop around you'll find they are more likely in the $23k range rather than $28k - might depend on the packages installed. 
I would highly recommend the lighting package.
I can't tell you anything about the R only that the stock GTI is plenty of fun and covers what I need. If you're planning a tune then you might want to budget for an upgraded clutch as there have been a lot of comments on the mk7 about clutch slippage with tunes.


----------



## adubwu (Dec 7, 2009)

Being a Golf R owner, I can tell you honestly that a GTI will give you 90% of what the Golf R has so in this case no, the car is not worth the money. I can list all the reasons why the Golf is better, spec-wise than a GTI but at the end of the day it's simply about how the R makes you feel. If you don't care about the emotional aspect of the R badge, then just go with a GTI.


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

*I really wanted AWD*

To me the Golf R was the only choice I wanted a powerful hatch and I really wanted to get away from FWD torque steer. I know there is a high-end GTI (SE or Autobahn w/Performance ) that has LSD that addresses the torque steer but then you are getting much closer to the Golf R in price.

.... So I went with the R and I am very,very happy.


MidCow3


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

midcow3 said:


> .....get away from FWD torque steer....


No Golf or GTI has had torque steer for decades.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

My wife had a MK6 GTI with the plaid seats that she absolutely loved. She really wanted an R but was really against having a leather interior. 

After over a year of hemming and hawing, putting deposits down and getting them refunded, looking at other cars and ruling them out she finally came to the conclusion that the R was ultimately the car she wanted and would just have to settle for the leather.



midcow3 said:


> To me the Golf R was the only choice I wanted a powerful hatch and I really wanted to get away from FWD torque steer.


Torque-steer is all but non-existent in the MK7 GTI.


----------



## signcutter (Jun 7, 2016)

I test drove the R and the GTI back to back and while i didnt get to "launch" either...i did do some spirited driving. my conclusion was....if you are interested in tracking and racing from digs alot...get the R. If you are looking for a great performing daily driver get the GTI.

I went with a GTI SE with the DSG LP DCC and PP for 31K...about $7k cheaper than any base R I could find. R is a great car though....but for 37k...so is a Camaro 1SS...


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I am leaning on a GTI S. A simple stage 1+ flash and the gti is 300hp. Plus the idea of spending $38k just doesn't sit well with me. I can get an S for $23k.


----------



## signcutter (Jun 7, 2016)

sciroccoracer said:


> I am leaning on a GTI S. A simple stage 1+ flash and the gti is 300hp. Plus the idea of spending $38k just doesn't sit well with me. I can get an S for $23k.


Highly recommend going with the PP and DSG ( DSG especially if your going to stage 1 it)


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

signcutter said:


> Highly recommend going with the PP and DSG ( DSG especially if your going to stage 1 it)


I have a dsg in my tdi. I'm not a fan of a $500 service every 40k miles. I just live a manual as well.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

You can do the service yourself for like 2-$300. The reason for getting the DSG is that it can hold up to the torque of the tune whereas the manual will burn through the clutch in 5-10K miles depending on how you drive it (and we don't buy tunes to drive it like a granny )

IMO They need to make a stripper Golf R "S" with the plaid seats and what not for 33K or so. If Subaru can sell a WRX for 27K there is no reason VW can't do similarly with the Golf. Hell even an AWD GTI would be 3/4 of the way there.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

JitteryJoe said:


> You can do the service yourself for like 2-$300.


FWIW, it will only cost you that much if you have to buy jack stands, a floor jack, catch pans, etc.

DSG service kits only range from $140 - $200 and that includes the $40 fill tool. Once you have the tool it's like $100-130.



JitteryJoe said:


> IMO They need to make a stripper Golf R "S" with the plaid seats and what not for 33K or so. If Subaru can sell a WRX for 27K there is no reason VW can't do similarly with the Golf. Hell even an AWD GTI would be 3/4 of the way there.


That will never happen. The R is meant to be a premium version of the GTI. Most of the VW markets around the world don't even get a base model like we get.


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


> You can do the service yourself for like 2-$300. The reason for getting the DSG is that it can hold up to the torque of the tune whereas the manual will burn through the clutch in 5-10K miles depending on how you drive it (and we don't buy tunes to drive it like a granny )
> 
> IMO They need to make a stripper Golf R "S" with the plaid seats and what not for 33K or so. If Subaru can sell a WRX for 27K there is no reason VW can't do similarly with the Golf. Hell even an AWD GTI would be 3/4 of the way there.


You make a compelling argument. I guess the old school in me wanted to avoid an "automatic". I actually really like the dsg in my Tdi. 
How much torque can a dsg handle? It seems pretty easy to get 400hp 400tq from a mk7 gti. Is a manual with a clutch kit better at that power range?


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Manual good for stage 1 tune*



JitteryJoe said:


> You can do the service yourself for like 2-$300. The reason for getting the DSG is that it can hold up to the torque of the tune whereas the manual will burn through the clutch in 5-10K miles depending on how you drive it (and we don't buy tunes to drive it like a granny )
> 
> IMO They need to make a stripper Golf R "S" with the plaid seats and what not for 33K or so. If Subaru can sell a WRX for 27K there is no reason VW can't do similarly with the Golf. Hell even an AWD GTI would be 3/4 of the way there.


The only person who burns out a clutch is someone that doesn't know how to drive a manual, someone who is trying to drive like a race car driver, or someone who has modded more than stage 1; stage 1 works for OEM clutch, if you want higher tune buy a competition clutch. For the 95% of the rest of us who know how to drive manuals correctly, the clutch will last the life of the car. 

MidCow3


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

midcow3 said:


> The only person who burns out a clutch is someone that doesn't know how to drive a manual,.....For the 95% of the rest of us who know how to drive manuals correctly, the clutch will last the life of the car. .....


:thumbup: Yes.


----------



## 2010 GTI (Jul 18, 2009)

bassep said:


> If you're planning on plaid sets and manual transmission it sounds like you'd be getting the GTI S model. I think if you shop around you'll find they are more likely in the $23k range rather than $28k - might depend on the packages installed.
> I would highly recommend the lighting package.
> I can't tell you anything about the R only that the stock GTI is plenty of fun and covers what I need. If you're planning a tune then you might want to budget for an upgraded clutch as there have been a lot of comments on the mk7 about clutch slippage with tunes.





midcow3 said:


> The only person who burns out a clutch is someone that doesn't know how to drive a manual, someone who is trying to drive like a race car driver, or someone who has modded more than stage 1; stage 1 works for OEM clutch, if you want higher tune buy a competition clutch. For the 95% of the rest of us who know how to drive manuals correctly, the clutch will last the life of the car.
> 
> MidCow3


How many miles do you have on your R? If your S2000 is stock there is no comparison because the S has no low end torque.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Good analysis by a well-respected, non-VW-shill site...

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2016/05/gti-s3-nah-easy-make-case-2016-volkswagen-golf-r/


----------



## shadowworldz (Sep 13, 2016)

Good luck even FINDING ONE. EVerywhere in my area (CA) the Golf R is not in stock.
I guess the R here stands for RARE.


----------



## NO_LIMITS (Sep 14, 2016)

If you like the feeling of owning a rare car, then yes. Also, a top of the line gti with all the bells and whistle is about $2000 shy of a R. You're pretty much in R territory. if you're just going with the base gti, then that's a different story.


----------

